# Tub



## sommerfeldcathy (5 mo ago)

I'm working on a government job and they want to run the drywall past the flange to the actual tub edge then use tearaway. Been drywalling for 35 years and been taught that this is wrong. Right way is to butt drywall to tub flange, confil then tape. The inspector failed us and now making us run drywall to tub edge. Is this a new practice I missed? Or is this inspector stupid?


----------

